# Vitamin/Supplements 2014



## SincerelyBeautiful (Dec 1, 2013)

Hey there ladies!!!! The time comes again!! The rules will be the same as the 2013 thread! 

There comes a time when we must all take our supplements regularly. We often times forget or start but never finish. Does this sound familiar??? Well fret no further lol this challenge is to encourage all to take their vitamins whether it's for health, hair, or both. This challenge is super simple!! 

Official start date: January 1, 2014 (this should give you time to stock up if need be) 
Official end date: December 31, 2014

RULES: 
1) Thank the thread if you would like to join and I can add you to the list
2) State what supplements you will be taking and how often
3) Check in regularly
4) Show pictures of progress during scheduled check ins
-March 30th
-June 30th
-September 30th
-December 31st
5) Post starting pic
6) Support your fellow members and stay positive   

May you all have a wonderful journey!!!! Good luck!!!!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Dec 1, 2013)

Previous Challengers:
@jprayze
@nemi95
@pelohello
@Queenmickie
@Fhrizzball
@DominicanBrazilian82
@charmtreese
@Oneprettypa
@Firstborn2
@wheezy807
@Ann0804
@Rozlewis
@MzPrince
@CharnellG
@nerdography
@Aireen
@SouthernStunner
@Forever in Bloom
@chassiecrane
@blackeyes31626
@sharifeh
@BGT
@Stillsaddity
@JoyBelle
@walkerca
@BraunSugar
@deedoswell
@Queensheba88
@ZebraPrintLover
@thatscuteright
@MochaBella
@HuneyBunchezz
@freckledface
@growbaby
@AlwaysNatural
@Evallusion
@Lita
@hairqueen7
@SoleilChica
@londonjakki
@DRJones
@itismehmmkay
@FlyBohemianism
@Ashawn Arraine
@londonfog
@GWtheVoice
@MsDes
@ElizaBlue
@Lexsmarie
@pshairaffair
@hairluver3550
@Cersi
@UGQueen
@virgo_chinwe
@CoiledByNature
@llscott
@3jsmom
@SUNSHINE BABY
@Time2BLongerx9
@pearlific1
@hairluver3550
@OceanEyes
@Honeytips
@jaded_faerie
@paris_love
@Perfexion
@myhairgrowstoo
@TheVioletVee
@SEMO
@Kimeshajohnson
@Karamela
@Aggie
@classoohfive
@BornAgainNatural2012
@closertomydreams
@JustGROWwithIt
@LaReyna756
@ladyscorpian14
@keylassiun
@lilria
@Lovingmywaves12
@longhairdreaming
@Marand13
@missdemi
@latingirly020488
@MKBeauty
@ms.mimi
@Smiles4u18
@TiaBia
@yora88
@xNichex
@shoelover1972
@rayellejd14
@lindsaywhat
@Sunshinelove32
@Kerryann 
@Duchess007
@yaya24
Froreal3
cutenss


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 1, 2013)

Please add me. I will be taking Priteva (2 a day) as well as my regular multi (2 a day).


----------



## cutenss (Dec 1, 2013)

Please add me too.  I know I will be taking Biotin, MSM, collagen and a multi-vitamin.  But I am hoping to try the hair vitamin Priveta to replace all of that.  A member posted her progress pictures, and they were very impressive.

Thanks


----------



## Duchess007 (Dec 1, 2013)

Back at it again!  I'm taking chlorella, spirulina, 1ADay petites, fish oil, calcium, biotin, maca, and garlic.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Lita (Dec 2, 2013)

Checking in 1st & 2nd..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm in on this one too


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm in!

Doses taken in morning and evening.

GNC SHN or GNC Ultra Mega 1x (new to regimen) 
Multi V 1x
Biotin 1x
Bamboo Silica 1x
Fish Oil 1x or Vitamin E 1x
Garlic 1x 
B Complex 1 x
Geletin 1x
Selenium 1x
MSM (1/2 tsp) mixed in orange juice

I am also drinking a smoothie a day and Green Vibrance Powder mixed in juice. I've been drinking 2 liters of water a day.

I try to make the Glowing Green Smoothie which is supposed to be good for S/H/N but I like to mix it up.

Glowing Green Smoothie
Kale/ Spinach
Celery
Apple
Pear
Banana 
Parsley
Cilantro
Fresh Lemon Juice

If this doesn't get me 6 inches in 2014 I give up! 

Right now I'm around 14 inches in bang and nape and 16 inches in crown and sides. 6 inches would basically put me at my ultimate goal. I'll be documenting my growth very closely.


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 2, 2013)

Checking in!

I have had a head cold since Saturday.. 

Today I'm taking:

*BComplex
Garlic
Vitamin C
Biotin
Bamboo silica
Prenatal*

Tonight I will take *marine collagen *before bed


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 2, 2013)

Right now i'm taking
*
B-Complex
Local Hair Vite
Spirulina
Vitamin A
*
Will be adding *biotin, bamboo, iron and vitamin C* in January.


----------



## Lovestyr (Dec 2, 2013)

I wanna join 

I will be taking: gnc ultra hair nourisher; biotin ; womens one a day multivitamin and some other pill I don't recall...lol ( I condensed 2 bottles of pills in one bottle, so idk what it is) 

I'm thinking of adding horsetail and msm to my vitamins


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi,

Please add me. I take the following vitamins:

1 oz of Mineral Rich
1 tablet of 100 mg B-Complex
1 capsule of 600 mg Cysteine
1 tablet of 500 mg Vitamin C
2 tablets of 500 IU Citrical
3 tablets of Mega Foods Skin, Nails, and Hair


----------



## Firstborn2 (Dec 2, 2013)

Yes I'm n I didn't do well this year but I'm committed now! Until I order the Priveta, I'll be taking  Geritol, Salmon oil, B-complex, Collagen, Silica and kelp.


----------



## gn1g (Dec 2, 2013)

im in
vitamin c daily, llysine daily and flax seed 2 -3 times a week.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm in I'm taking:

(1) Biotin-7500 mcg
(2) Viviscal- I take them both together at night
(6)Collagen Tabs-3 in the am upon waking up and 3 in the pm at bedtime
(2) Hyaluronic Acid 20 mgs..I'm thinking about upping the dose..thoughts plz. UPDATE: I upped my Hyaluronic Acid to 60 mcgs. 

UPDATE: I'm adding Flaxseed Oil & MSM in Jan.


----------



## blackisbeautiful08 (Dec 2, 2013)

Please add me! I will be taking mineral rich, biotin, and garlic.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Dec 2, 2013)

loulou82 said:


> I'm in!  Doses taken in morning and evening.  GNC SHN or GNC Ultra Mega 1x (new to regimen) Multi V 1x Biotin 1x Bamboo Silica 1x Fish Oil 1x or Vitamin E 1x Garlic 1x B Complex 1 x Geletin 1x Selenium 1x MSM (1/2 tsp) mixed in orange juice  I am also drinking a smoothie a day and Green Vibrance Powder mixed in juice. I've been drinking 2 liters of water a day.  I try to make the Glowing Green Smoothie which is supposed to be good for S/H/N but I like to mix it up.  Glowing Green Smoothie Kale/ Spinach Celery Apple Pear Banana Parsley Cilantro Fresh Lemon Juice  If this doesn't get me 6 inches in 2014 I give up!   Right now I'm around 14 inches in bang and nape and 16 inches in crown and sides. 6 inches would basically put me at my ultimate goal. I'll be documenting my growth very closely.



That smoothie you just mentioned sounds so tasty!! I need to learn to incorporate smoothies into my regimen. Good luck and keep us posted on your journey!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Dec 2, 2013)

New Challengers:
@kandigyrl

@soonergirl

@blackisbeautiful08

@tsmith

@loulou82

@gn1g

@Lovestyr

MayaNatural

thatscuteright


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks SincerelyBeautiful. The smoothie is tasty (to me at least).

I'm checking in for the day. 

1. Smoothie
2. Good Vibrance
3. Vitamins
4. H20- 40 oz

About to have some green tea.


----------



## Stormy (Dec 2, 2013)

I JUST started back to taking vitamins so add me too please! I'm taking the following:

GNC Women's Ultra-Mega Multivitamin
Biotin
Flaxseed Oil Capsules, but my intentions aren't for hair so in Jan. I plan to add:
Bamboo Tea for the Silica


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 3, 2013)

I wish i could afford priveta but now right now but :-( i can't and i really think it would boost my growth allowing me to reach MBL by Dec 2014


----------



## soonergirl (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm taking:
Collagen
Hyaluronic acid
Fish oil 
Bamboo Silica
MSM
Vitamin C
Spirulina 
Mineral rich


----------



## Lita (Dec 3, 2013)

Checking in...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Lita (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm taking-

*Multi 1x
*Acai Splash Powder 1x a day 8oz cup
*Green Drink 1x a day 8oz cup
*Marine Collagen 1cap a day 
*Bamboo slica 2x caps
*Magnesium 3x caps
*Rainbow Light H,S,N
*Omaga 3- 1x
*MSM powder 3,000 mg a day
*Calcium liquid 1 tablespoon  a day

*Will be placing an order for Hair Omega DHT blocker soon.

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## thatscuteright (Dec 3, 2013)

Please add me. Weaving it up and taking Priteva.


----------



## MayaNatural (Dec 3, 2013)

Anyone taking Shen Min vitamins?

I'm taking the following:
Biotin 5,000 MCG
Swanson Bamboo Extract
Natures Made Multi for Her

I was taking SNH with MSM 1000mg but experienced itchy scalp.. I'm not sure if this was due to the MSM or a bad reaction to taking all of these vitamins together. I'm slowly adding the vitamins back into my regiment.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm in! 2013 was a wash for me on the vitamin front, LAZY, LAZY, LAZY.  I'm presently taking: 
- GNC Hair, Skin & Nails 
- GNC iron Complete 
- GNC Collagen ( won't re-purchase) 
- Garden if Life RAW Probiotics for women 
- Horsetail (silica)  
When I'm all out of GNC hair skin and nails, I'll be looking for another hair vitamin.    I'm Hoping to be BSL by March/April 2014 so I've got some work to do.    
My starting:
View attachment 235501 
Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 3, 2013)

I'm off to research Priteva...

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## kandigyrl (Dec 3, 2013)

I'll be taking:

GNC women's ultra mega multivitamin
Nature Made Super B complex
Nature Made Omega 3-6-9
Swanson Bamboo Extract
Hairfinity

 ETA: I may add Collagen and/or Biotin.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Dec 3, 2013)

KiWiStyle said:


> I'm off to research Priteva...  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



I have to do the same! I see too many ladies mentioning that up in hurrrrr!!!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Dec 3, 2013)

Checking in! Will continue to update the list after I get off from work today! Have a good day ladies


----------



## jprayze (Dec 3, 2013)

Hey ladies I'm currently taking:

MSM 
A herbalife multi that contains biotin 
Fish oil
Cal/Vit D

I will be replacing my multi with a prenatal bec my flex spending pays for prenatals and I have money to spend! 

I will also be taking MSM in a joint supplement with glucosamine and chronditin (sp?) once I finish my MSM.

The rest will stay the same. I will be ordering some more bamboo tea for silica.


----------



## Lita (Dec 4, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 4, 2013)

Checking in.  The probiotics are working its magic!!  A clean system opens up room for the good stuff we put in it.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 4, 2013)

Checking in for yesterday:

1. Smoothie
2. Good Vibrance
3. Vitamins
4. H20- 74 oz 
5. Green tea


----------



## AllyMD (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm down for another year! I'll be taking Priveta, Viviscal, and bamboo silica for the entire year. I have some Walmart brand hair, skin, and nails vitamins that I need to finish up, but once they are completed, I done with those. And I promise that I'll be better this year with my updates .


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 5, 2013)

Checking in for 12/4:

1. Smoothie
2. Good Vibrance
3. Vitamins
4. H20- 74 oz 
5. Green tea


----------



## Lita (Dec 5, 2013)

Checking in...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Dec 5, 2013)

Ovation vitamins (Ovation Cell Therapy) Once daily

                                                                                              The  Ovation daily supplement contains 11 vitamins, 6 minerals, and amino acids:



Vitamins:  A, Pantothenic Acid (B5), Biotin (aka B7), Folic Acid (aka B9), Niacin (aka  B3), B1, B2, B6, B12, C, and E.
Minerals:  Copper, Calcium, Iron, Zinc, and Phosphorous
Amino  Acid: L-Lysine
Ovation Multivitamin also includes our  Proprietary Blend of Extracts:
Burdock  Root Extract used as an antioxidant.
Horsetail  Whole Herb Extract is rich in amino acids.
Aloe  Vera Leaf Extract is rich in B vitamins.
Capsicum  Fruit Extract is high in fiber. Contains Vitamins A, B, and C.
 


Nettle  Leaves are a plentiful source of iron, calcium, folic acid, vitamins A and C,  magnesium, potassium, and chlorophyll.
Rosemary  Leaf  Extract contains two essential acids: caffeic acid and rosemarinic acid,   both are antioxidant and anti-inflammatory. Rich in vitamins A, B, and  C.
Saw  Palmetto Berry used as a dietary supplement.
Ginger  Root Extract is an anti-inflammatory.
Red  Sage Root Extract is an anti-inflammatory and anti-oxidant.
Grapeseed Twice Daily
Ginko Biloba Twice Daily
Bacopin Three times daily
Thinking of adding Silica


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 5, 2013)

checking in


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 6, 2013)

Checking in for 12/5

1. Smoothie
2. Good Vibrance
3. Vitamins
4. H20- 60 oz 
5. Green tea

My Bamboo Silica and Biotin arrived today so I am officially all set with my vitamins for the challenge.


----------



## Lita (Dec 6, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## MayaNatural (Dec 6, 2013)

I just purchased Priteva this morning..

Today I am taking Biotin 5000 mcg and Bamboo extract.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 6, 2013)

1. Smoothie
2. Green tea
3. First vitamin dose

My water intake has been BAD today.  Hopefully I can get in 30 or 40 oz. before  bed. I also need to take Green Vibrance.

ETA I took my second dose of vitamins, Green Vibrance, a total of 50 oz, and another green tea.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Dec 8, 2013)

AllyMD said:


> I'm down for another year! I'll be taking Priveta, Viviscal, and bamboo silica for the entire year. I have some Walmart brand hair, skin, and nails vitamins that I need to finish up, but once they are completed, I done with those. And I promise that I'll be better this year with my updates .



Welcome back chick!!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Dec 8, 2013)

loulou82 said:


> 1. Smoothie 2. Green tea 3. First vitamin dose  My water intake has been BAD today.  Hopefully I can get in 30 or 40 oz. before  bed. I also need to take Green Vibrance.  ETA I took my second dose of vitamins, Green Vibrance, a total of 50 oz, and another green tea.



I need to up my water intake as well. I think I need about 60oz a day. I hope I can manage that :/


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 8, 2013)

Checking in for 12/7:

1. Vitamins
2. Green Vibrance
3. Green tea
4. 30 oz of H20

no smoothie


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 8, 2013)

checking in-

Biotin
bamboo silica
prenatal
b complex
garlic


----------



## Aggie (Dec 8, 2013)

Please add me for this one as well. I will be taking MSM, Biotin, B-100, vit A, C, E, fish oils, N-Acetyl Cysteine, Toji hair vitamins more consistently this time around. I was not as consistent as I would have liked to be in the 2013 challenge. 

Also this time, I will hide my hair a little more using wigs and weaves intermittently to help with retention. I did not retain *any* length in 2013 - was wayyyyy too busy with other pressing matters.


----------



## Lita (Dec 8, 2013)

Checking in 7th & 8th..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 8, 2013)

Checking in for today and yesterday.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## cynd (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm in.

One a Day Multi
Biotin
Powdered MSM and Collagen (in OJ)
Krill Oil


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 8, 2013)

Just took my collagen
Good night


----------



## PureSilver (Dec 8, 2013)

Wait, how is it we have so many persons checking in for the 2014 challenge and 2014 hasn't started yet, was the 2013 thread closed?


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 9, 2013)

PureSilver 

The 2013 challenge is still active. I'm checking into the 2014 Challenge because I was not a part of the 2013 one and since it was ending in a month, I may as well start posting in the new thread . Also, the 2013 challenge started around this time in 2012. I assumed the 2013 participants would migrate over at the end of the month if they wanted to continue. 

Checking in for 12/8

1. Vitamins
2. Green Vibrance
3. H2O- 20 oz 

no smoothie or green tea


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 9, 2013)

PureSilver said:


> Wait, how is it we have so many persons checking in for the 2014 challenge and 2014 hasn't started yet, was the 2013 thread closed?


 PureSilver The 2013 challenge had not been managed. Our leader abandoned ship and was never to be heard from again.   She was suppose to head this one but...  

ETA: forgive me ladies, I was posting in the wrong thread.  Disregard this post.
Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 9, 2013)

KiWiStyle

SincerelyBeautiful started both the 2013 and 2014 Vitamin Challenges


----------



## MayaNatural (Dec 9, 2013)

Checking in

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 9, 2013)

loulou82 said:


> KiWiStyle SincerelyBeautiful started both the 2013 and 2014 Vitamin Challenges



Sorry I thought I was posting in a different thread.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 9, 2013)

I just added NOW Brand Amino Completeto my regimen.  I'm thinking this is going to make a real difference in my hair.  Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 9, 2013)

Checking in for 12/9

1. Vitamins
2. Green Vibrance
3. H2O- 74 oz.  
4. Green tea

no smoothie


----------



## smores (Dec 10, 2013)

Count me in too. My current reg is below but I'm looking to add collagen. Still researching powder vs pills. I've been taking these vitamins together since August. My hair is much softer and healthier. I was thinking of rotating Nouritress with Priteva, but still researching that too.  

-Nouritress Perfect Hair Vitamin Plus  
-Biotin 10,000mcg 
-Bamboo 600mg 
-MSM 1,000mg 
-Evening Primrose 1,300mg 
-Omega 3 1000mg


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 10, 2013)

I'm about to start taking Priteva. It should be here in a few days. I also want some Green Vibrance.


----------



## Lita (Dec 10, 2013)

Checking in...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 10, 2013)

For those of you who are interested in Amino Acids and what good it does to the hair, I'm including a link to a site that gives good info. 

http://aminoacidstudies.org/hair-loss/


----------



## cynd (Dec 10, 2013)

Checking in.


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 11, 2013)

Checking in for 12/10

1. Vitamins
2. Green vibrance
3. Green tea
4. H20 54 oz


----------



## Lita (Dec 11, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 11, 2013)

BComplex
Garlic
Vitamin C
Biotin
Bamboo silica
Prenatal

Tonight I will take marine collagen before bed


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 11, 2013)

12/11

1. Vitamins
2. Green tea
3. GV
4. 60 oz H2O


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Dec 11, 2013)

Please add me, I'm taking fish oil, iron and a multi vit. I'm going to try to take them everyday.


----------



## Stormy (Dec 12, 2013)

I deleted Priteva from my list to start in Jan. Too many complaints (in the Priteva Challenge) about shipments. I'll see what the reviews are on other supplements.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 12, 2013)

Checking in for yesterday.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 12, 2013)

Checking in:
Taking B complex, prenatals. Hopefully I get this Priteva soon. In pre-shipment since Monday, ordered on the 1st.


----------



## smores (Dec 12, 2013)

Checking in for 12/11.


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 12, 2013)

checking in!!!


----------



## cynd (Dec 12, 2013)

Checking in.  Trying to increase water intake to combat breakout.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Dec 12, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## smores (Dec 13, 2013)

Checking in for 12/12.


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 13, 2013)

12/12

 1. Vitamins
 2. GV
 3. H20- 32 oz


----------



## Lita (Dec 13, 2013)

Checking in 12th & 13th..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 13, 2013)

Checking in 12/13

1. Vitamins
2. Green vibrance
3. H2O 30 oz
4. Green tea


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Dec 13, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## smores (Dec 14, 2013)

Checking in for 12/13/13


----------



## Lita (Dec 14, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Dec 14, 2013)

Hey gals! Haven't checked in or posted in anything in a week due to an ice storm. Anywho I have still been taking my supplements daily and still trying to make better progress with this water intake. I'm really trying to stay in track.


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Dec 14, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 14, 2013)

checking in!!


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 15, 2013)

Checking in 12/14

Vitamins and 10 oz of H20. Oh well...


----------



## Lita (Dec 15, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 15, 2013)

checking in!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Dec 15, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 15, 2013)

Please add me to this challenge. I am taking MegaFood Skin, Nails, and Hair Vitamins daily.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Dec 16, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Lita (Dec 16, 2013)

Checking in...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## WhereItsAt (Dec 16, 2013)

Add me as well. I am on vitamin overload. I've been taking these for the last month or so and will continue:

Fish, flaxseed, and some other type of oil in the combined supplement

Collagen

Woman's multivitamin

Vitamin D

Hyaluronic acid

I may switch to Mineral rich bc I hate taking pills and I take quite a bit. Or I may switch to all liquid supplements if possible.


----------



## NGraceO (Dec 16, 2013)

Hey!! Ive been lurking on this challenge and have finally decided to join. I will be taking daily:

MSM (hair growth increase, texture benefits)
Women's One a Day (overall health)
Panthothenic Acid AKA B5 (Hair Thickness & health)

Going to pick up today:

GNC be beautiful vitamin, chewable (for hair growth, skin & nails)
Vitamin A (clear skin)

I just need to find an effective way to make sure I am remembering this!


----------



## smores (Dec 16, 2013)

Checking in for 12/15 & 12/14.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Dec 16, 2013)

I've been taking my vits and what I'm noticing is my hair is definitely growing faster and it's softer but what I'm amazed with is the benefits the Collagen and Hyaluronic Acid vits are doing. My skin is glowing. I need to drink more water though because I do not like water HHJ!!


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 16, 2013)

Checking in for 12/15

Glass of water and vitamins (except MSM)


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Dec 16, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 17, 2013)

checking in.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 17, 2013)

Checking in. Finally got my Priteva.


----------



## smores (Dec 18, 2013)

Checking in for 12/16 & 12/17


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Dec 18, 2013)

smores said:


> Checking in for 12/16 & 12/17



Same for me!!!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Dec 18, 2013)

tsmith said:


> I've been taking my vits and what I'm noticing is my hair is definitely growing faster and it's softer but what I'm amazed with is the benefits the Collagen and Hyaluronic Acid vits are doing. My skin is glowing. I need to drink more water though because I do not like water HHJ!!



I heard Collagen works wonders!!!


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Dec 18, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 18, 2013)

Checkin in!  I'm missing my daytime vits but I'm still able to get my evening vitamins down.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Dec 18, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## Lita (Dec 19, 2013)

Checking in...


Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 19, 2013)

Checking in.


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 19, 2013)

checking in


----------



## Ravenhairedbeauty (Dec 19, 2013)

Checking in


----------



## NGraceO (Dec 19, 2013)

Checking in!

NGraceO


----------



## smores (Dec 20, 2013)

I missed 12/18 but checking in for 12/19.


----------



## Lita (Dec 20, 2013)

Checking in...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Dec 20, 2013)

Checking in for yesterday and today!!


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 20, 2013)

checking in. Still taking my vitamins and Mineral Rich on the daily.


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 20, 2013)

I've been quiet but I'm still on track. Havent missed a day since last check in (except the MSM).


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 20, 2013)

checking in!


----------



## smores (Dec 21, 2013)

Checking in for 12/20


----------



## WhereItsAt (Dec 21, 2013)

Checking in! I didn't think my post actually posted the first time so I was going to post to join.

But since it's there, I have been taking all of my vitamins everyday since I posted.


----------



## Lita (Dec 22, 2013)

Checking in...

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## KiWiStyle (Dec 22, 2013)

Checking in.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 22, 2013)

Checking in.


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 23, 2013)

checking in


----------



## Rozlewis (Dec 23, 2013)

Checking in. Still taking my vitamins on a regular.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Dec 23, 2013)

Checking in for yesterday and today


----------



## Jace032000 (Dec 24, 2013)

Please sign me up!!! Although, I do not have a vitamin regimen yet :/  The only thing I've been taking are my prenatal vitamins.  Guess I have some research to do!  I'll be back to check in with my decided regimen.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 24, 2013)

Checking in for today.


----------



## WhereItsAt (Dec 24, 2013)

Checking in for the last few days! Keeping up with my vitamins


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Dec 26, 2013)

Checking in for the past couple days! I will be updating the list again before the New Year starts for those who just joined. I'm happy to have you all here and I hope we start the year off with a bang!!! HHJ!!!!


----------



## Jace032000 (Dec 26, 2013)

Okay back with my updated list:

Prenatal vitamins - Neevo + DHA
Biotin 5,000 mcg x 2 a day


----------



## sj10460 (Dec 26, 2013)

I'll like to join. I notice my hair is at is best when I'm in challenges. 2014 is my year for hair retention.

Currently I use:
-Hairfinity
-Nature Made Multi For Her
-Flaxseed 3x's a week added to my smoothies 

Thinking about adding B-Complex and Fish Oil. I had good results with fish oil before.


----------



## WhereItsAt (Dec 28, 2013)

Checking in

I feel like I am taking too many pills. I will go to the vitamin shoppe or whole foods to see if I can find a decent liquid or gummy multivitamin for women.

It is also time to re up my vitamin stock bc I have been taking most of these for over a month now.

I still will be taking all my Vits but I am looking for another multi.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 28, 2013)

Checking in with Priteva, GTF Chromium, and my Probiotics. I haven't taken my gummy multi or my sub lingual B-complex in a week since my tooth extraction.

WhereItsAt I like the Vitafusion Prenatal or women's multi vitamins. They taste delicious.


----------



## yora88 (Dec 28, 2013)

I would like to join! I just need to find a vitamin.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## WhereItsAt (Dec 29, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Checking in with Priteva, GTF Chromium, and my Probiotics. I haven't taken my gummy multi or my sub lingual B-complex in a week since my tooth extraction.
> 
> WhereItsAt I like the Vitafusion Prenatal or women's multi vitamins. They taste delicious.



Froreal3, I just read this but it's funny bc those are the ones I ended up getting yesterday evening.  I got the regular women's bc the prenatal ones had 90 while the women's had 150 and the cost was the same at Kroger. I used to buy these the earlier part of this year. I don't know why I stopped. 


I have to go buy more Vit D as well today.


----------



## Lita (Dec 29, 2013)

Checking in..23rd,24th,25th,26th,27th,28th & 29th..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## sounbeweavable (Dec 29, 2013)

I'm not too keen on posting pics, so maybe I can just join unofficially.

Here is what I'm taking:

Vitamin D
MSM
Biotin
Fish Oil
Borage Oil
Flaxseed Oil
Evening Primrose Oil


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Dec 29, 2013)

Well looks like I need to buy more supplements because I'm almost done with my last bottle of GNC HSN. I'm debating on going back to Hairfinity or trying something new. What do you ladies think?


----------



## ktwatkins (Dec 29, 2013)

I will continue to take hairfinity with extra MSM. Also, I'm incorporating carrot juice in my regime.


----------



## loulou82 (Dec 29, 2013)

Checking in for past 9 days . Missed one dose.


----------



## Lita (Dec 30, 2013)

Checking in..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## sugarbaybie (Dec 30, 2013)

Oh I didn't know you all check in. Here goes. I'm checking in.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 30, 2013)

Checking in for today.


----------



## WhereItsAt (Dec 30, 2013)

Checking in for today!


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 30, 2013)

Last night before bed I took: 

•Marine collagen x 2
•Tart Cherry x 1
•Garlic/ Turmeric/Cayenne x 1

I am about to take:

•DMAE x 1
•L-Lysine x 1

After lunch I will take:

•B complex x 1
•Biotin 10 mg x 1
•Bamboo extract x 1
•Vitamin C  x 1
•Prenatal x 1


----------



## sounbeweavable (Dec 30, 2013)

Checking in for the last few days. I'm also drinking a Green Fusion drink every morning and starting with Vim+Vigor on the 2nd. Should be interesting...


----------



## kandigyrl (Jan 1, 2014)

Beginning photo. 6 on shirt is APL and 8 is grazing BSL.


----------



## sounbeweavable (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy New Year, everyone! Checking in for yesterday and today


----------



## Queensheba88 (Jan 1, 2014)

Supplements I take:
Current: country life maxi hair plus maximized with 5000mcg biotin 3x day( not noticing much growth...shedding) 
Next: futurebiotics Hsn woman's 3x day(my heart great growth)


----------



## WhereItsAt (Jan 1, 2014)

Checking in! 
Still taking my vitamins and supplements as scheduled.


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm in. I'll start with Joico Clinicure hair vitamins. Here's my starting pic:


----------



## sounbeweavable (Jan 2, 2014)

Checking in! I've been breaking up my vitamins between the AM and PM since most of them suggest at least 2 pills a day. I relaxed 2-3 weeks ago and I already feel some new growth


----------



## Lita (Jan 2, 2014)

Checking in 31st,1st & 2nd..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jan 3, 2014)

Checking in for Jan 1st, 2nd, & the am part of today 3 Collagen & 1 Hyaluronic Acid (I have to take my pm pills-3 Collagen, 1 Hyaluronic Acid, 2 Viviscal & 1 Biotin)...HHJ I'm going to try HairFinity once I run out of Viviscal.


----------



## sounbeweavable (Jan 3, 2014)

Checking in! Just took my AM dosage of everything.


----------



## LovelyRo (Jan 3, 2014)

Took my hair vitamins for the day!


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Jan 3, 2014)

Is it too late to join? I just ordered liquid gold vitamins and hoping to start sometime next week when they arrive.


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 3, 2014)

SincerelyBeautiful

How have the GNC HSN's worked out for you? Did you notice any difference with your hair? If so, I say don't switch and continue with them. I try to give vitamins 3-6 months before I move on.


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 3, 2014)

I've been taking my vitamins daily, not much but i know they are working because my nails have improved tremendously. I think my body is responding very well to this B-vitamin with iron. 

If i miss a day, i double up the following day, Took my spirulina earlier and will take the others later tonight.


----------



## cynd (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm on cruise control with my vitamins.  Thinking about adding chlorella again since I still have some.


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 3, 2014)

Check In

Vitamins, Green Vibrance and MSM.


----------



## ronie (Jan 4, 2014)

Hi ladies
I saw viviscal at 2 different cvs today buy one get one 50% off. The price for one is $49.99


----------



## Lita (Jan 4, 2014)

Checking in 3rd & 4th..

Happy Hair Growing!


----------



## sounbeweavable (Jan 4, 2014)

Checking in for today.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 4, 2014)

Checking in for this week.


----------



## smores (Jan 6, 2014)

Yep. I fell all the way off the wagon since December 22 but back on now! Checking in for Jan 5th


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 6, 2014)

Checking in for 1/4 and 1/5

Vitamins,Green Vibrance and MSM.

Got in a small smoothie on 1/5 too.


----------



## 20perlz (Jan 6, 2014)

Late but would like to join. Have been taking viviscal for a week now. Will post pics.


----------



## skyslady (Jan 6, 2014)

Six days in but please add me.

I am taking daily:
  One A Day Multi-V -1x
  Fish Oil 1200 mgs 2x
  Flaxseed oil 1000 mgs 2x
  Biotin 1000mcgs 2x

going to add garlic this week and when I finish my muti-v I will replace with a prenatal vitamin.


----------



## skyslady (Jan 6, 2014)

Adding my starting pic.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 6, 2014)

Checking in for today.


----------



## SimJam (Jan 6, 2014)

@sincerilybeautiful please add me to the challenge

Im taking 
Biotin 5000mg
MSM 1000mg x 2 (primerily for joint health)
Evening Primrose
Fish Oil
Horsetail

just took them with lunch


----------



## AllyMD (Jan 6, 2014)

Here is my start length post for the challenge.  Excuse the jacked up hair, I was taking down two stand twists and remembered to get a length check.  Next up, March!


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 6, 2014)

Checking In 1/6

Vitamins,Green Vibrance, small smoothie and MSM.


----------



## growbaby (Jan 6, 2014)

Joining and checking in for everyday of this year so far!

I'm taking GNC women's hair vitamins 

Starting photo: 



 My goal is WL by years end


----------



## Aggie (Jan 6, 2014)

I wish so much that I can be consistent but already missed a few days since joining this challenge. Anyway, checking in for today.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jan 6, 2014)

Checkin in for today


----------



## smores (Jan 7, 2014)

Hey! Checking in for 1-6-14.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 7, 2014)

Checking in for today!


----------



## cynd (Jan 7, 2014)

Checking in for yesterday and today.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 7, 2014)

Checking in for yesterday....

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## SimJam (Jan 7, 2014)

Biotin MSM and horstail taken with lunch today


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 7, 2014)

loulou82 said:


> SincerelyBeautiful  How have the GNC HSN's worked out for you? Did you notice any difference with your hair? If so, I say don't switch and continue with them. I try to give vitamins 3-6 months before I move on.



Hey! loulou82, I did notice an increase in thickness and NG and I was thinking the same thing you were lol. I'm going to go ahead and repurchase and then see what results I get after 6 months. I will keep you updated


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 7, 2014)

Aggie said:


> I wish so much that I can be consistent but already missed a few days since joining this challenge. Anyway, checking in for today.



Sometimes it can be a hassle to remember to take your supplements. I know firsthand lol but hey, we are here to support you no matter what. Thanks for checking in!!


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jan 7, 2014)

I know I'm late, but I'm in 
I have a TWA. I'm currently taking Chlorella, spirulina, and Vitamin E, 2-3x daily. I actually JUST finished taking the last of the chlorella. Once  I finish all the vits that I have, I'm hoping to purchase Hairfinity or Priveta. 
I still have to finish:
Spirulina
Fish oil
Maca Root
GNC HSN vits
Vit E

i think thats it....


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 7, 2014)

Welcome jessicarabbit!!! Nice of you to join us!!


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 7, 2014)

Checking in for the many days i haven't but i have been faithful to the course.


----------



## sounbeweavable (Jan 7, 2014)

Checking in for the past few days.


----------



## growbaby (Jan 8, 2014)

Checking in for today 1-7-2014


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 8, 2014)

Checking in for today.


----------



## Kareha (Jan 8, 2014)

I'll be taking:

Collagen
Prenatal
Vitamin C
Green smoothie
Green tea

So far I've only gotten to the prenatal and smoothie. But it's only 9am. Good luck!


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 8, 2014)

Checking in for 1/7
 Vits, GV, small smoothie


----------



## SimJam (Jan 8, 2014)

MSM biotin EPO and fish oil taken with lunch today

MSM and fish oil with dinner later


----------



## skyslady (Jan 8, 2014)

Just added garlic pills to my supplement list.  I will start taking them tomorrow.


----------



## growbaby (Jan 8, 2014)

Checking in


----------



## sounbeweavable (Jan 8, 2014)

Checking in.


----------



## WhereItsAt (Jan 8, 2014)

Checking in. I must re up on my fish/flax/whatever other omega oil that is in that pill. I have enough for one more dose tomorrow. I'll go Friday evening to get some since I take them at night. I want to start back taking silica and chlorella. Let me think on it... smh. I'm trying to simplify but yet I'm trying to add.. SMH


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jan 8, 2014)

Checking in 4 today.


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 8, 2014)

Checking in for today..yesterday was a fail.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 9, 2014)

Checking in for yesterday

Vitamins
GV
Small smoothie


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 9, 2014)

Checking in!!


----------



## sounbeweavable (Jan 9, 2014)

I think this new regimen is working pretty well so far. I've actually had some noticeable (to me) growth in the past week.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jan 10, 2014)

Check'n In 4 Today


----------



## growbaby (Jan 10, 2014)

Checking in


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jan 10, 2014)

Check'n 4 Today

EDIT: I had already checked in earlier


----------



## growbaby (Jan 11, 2014)

Checking I. For 1-10-2014


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 11, 2014)

Checking in for today and yesterday.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Jan 11, 2014)

Got my beauty vites from Liquid Gold...will start tomorrow

Will be taking them twice a day and starting pic is in my Sig

Sent from my EVO using LHCF


----------



## sounbeweavable (Jan 11, 2014)

Checking in for yesterday and today. My hair is loving the combo of fish, borage, and evening primrose oil.


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 11, 2014)

Checking in... 

Just got in from Whole Foods and picked up some "hair food" (spinach, kale, chia seeds, walnuts, ginger, parsley and berries). 

Is anyone else incorporating better food choices to compliment their vitamins? I'm wondering if you're seeing even more improvement in your hair (and skin and nails)?


----------



## sounbeweavable (Jan 12, 2014)

Checking in!

loulou82 I've been trying to eat more healthy, but I didn't look into whether or not my healthy foods are actually hair friendly. I do feel like my hair has been growing a little faster though.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jan 12, 2014)

Checking in. Almost done with my vits.


----------



## WhereItsAt (Jan 12, 2014)

Checking in. Bought vits that I needed to replenish. Still here and taking them faithfully.


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 12, 2014)

Checking in, i've been getting good results with my vitamins and i cant wait to see what will happen once i start back on my biotin because i now have a 6 months supply.


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 12, 2014)

Checking in 1/12

GV
Small smoothie
Vitamins

sounbeweavable- Yeah, I've noticed increased growth too. Thankfully, many of the "good" foods that are great for health purposes are also beneficial to hair.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 13, 2014)

Checking in: 
Priteva
Fish oil
GTF Chromium
Prenatals
Echinacia


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jan 13, 2014)

Check'n For Yesterday~


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jan 13, 2014)

Just finished my stash of vitamins. Gonna stop by gnc today and get some 10,000 biotin, some chlorella or chlorophyll, fish oil, a multivitamin and whatever else intrigues me.


----------



## sounbeweavable (Jan 13, 2014)

Checking in. I took my AM dose and I'll do the PM dose when I get home.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 13, 2014)

Checking in!!


----------



## cutenss (Jan 14, 2014)

cutenss said:


> Please add me too.  I know I will be taking Biotin, MSM, collagen and a multi-vitamin.  But I am hoping to try the hair vitamin Priveta to replace all of that.  A member posted her progress pictures, and they were very impressive.
> 
> Thanks



So I totally slacked off on my vitamin taking.  I just ordered GNC Hair, Skin and Nails Formula.  I will check in when they arrive.  I am also purchasing a blow dryer, so that I will also have a starting pic


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 14, 2014)

Checking in 1/13

GV
Smoothie
Vitamins


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jan 14, 2014)

Checking in. 
Updated my stash to:
- gnc ultra nourish hair. 
- gnc hair skin and nails 
- gnc triple chlorophyll
- royal bee pollen capsules.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 14, 2014)

jessicarabbit said:


> Checking in. Updated my stash to: - gnc ultra nourish hair. - gnc hair skin and nails - gnc triple chlorophyll - royal bee pollen capsules.



jessicarabbit will you be taking HSN and Ultra Nourish together or alternating them? I wanted to get both as well to take alternately like HSN one day then UN the next day.


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 14, 2014)

SincerelyBeautiful

I take GNC's Ultra Mega and the HSN. I take one of each pill a day. I hadn't thought about alternating. I may try that starting in July.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 14, 2014)

loulou82 said:


> SincerelyBeautiful  I take GNC's Ultra Mega and the HSN. I take one of each pill a day. I hadn't thought about alternating. I may try that starting in July.



How is taking both working for you? I am very interested in taking two different supplements especially within the same brand. Thanks for the info loulou82!!


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 14, 2014)

SincerelyBeautiful

I've only been taking them for about 45 days so it's too early to assess. But my hair is doing well. I will do a length check after 3 and 6 months. I used UM and HSN very early in my journey and saw good results even though I was still learning how to properly take care of my hair. I gained 3 inches in first 6 months and went from NL to 1 inch shy of APL in a year- while transitioning. Let me know if you want my full vit reggie n pics from that year.


----------



## sounbeweavable (Jan 14, 2014)

Checking in. I took my AM and PM doses. Hoping all this pill popping gets me to SL this year.


----------



## growbaby (Jan 15, 2014)

Checking infor the last 3 days


----------



## KiWiStyle (Jan 15, 2014)

Checking in for this morning.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 15, 2014)

Checking in with
B-complex
Prenatals
Priteva
GTF Chromium
Fish oil
Echinacia


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 15, 2014)

A few ladies have asked to see my first year results.

Vitamin Regimen
General Multi
GNC UM
GNC HSN
Fish-Fax-Borage gel cap
Biotin 5000 mcg
GNC MSM 1000
GNC Silica 
Niacin

May 2007/ August 2007/ January 2008/ March 2008/ Comparison bw May 07 and January 2008


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 15, 2014)

loulou82 said:


> A few ladies have asked to see my first year results.  Vitamin Regimen General Multi GNC UM GNC HSN Fish-Fax-Borage gel cap Biotin 5000 mcg GNC MSM 1000 GNC Silica Niacin  May 2007/ August 2007/ January 2008/ March 2008/ Comparison bw May 07 and January 2008



You have very nice results loulou82!!! Your hair is healthy and growing nicely. I love it chick! Keep up the good work!!


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jan 15, 2014)

Check'n In 4 Yesterday and Today. I just need to take my pm pills which I will 

Biotin 1 am & 1 pm
Collagen 3 am & 3 pm
Viviscal 2 am
Hydraulic Acid 1am & 1 pm

I have two weeks to do my TU. I have soooo much ng. My friend said she sees at least 2 inches. Hurry up Feb 1st.


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 15, 2014)

Checking in for yesterday and today as well. I try to stay on top of my vits and so far i'm not been doing bad at all. Now i need to stay on top of this NG that become uncontrollable. lol


----------



## sounbeweavable (Jan 15, 2014)

Checking in.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 16, 2014)

Checking in for today. Cracked open my 2nd thirty day supply of Priteva.


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 16, 2014)

Ive been off the bandwagon for a couple of weeks 

But I'm back! Took my one-a-day vitamin, msm, panthothenic acid, vitamin a, and be beautiful vitamin.

Trying now to strategize a plan to consistently remember.

*What helps you all to remember?*


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 16, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Checking in for today. Cracked open my 2nd thirty day supply of Priteva.



I'm ready for your results miss lady


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 16, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Ive been off the bandwagon for a couple of weeks  But I'm back! Took my one-a-day vitamin, msm, panthothenic acid, vitamin a, and be beautiful vitamin.  Trying now to strategize a plan to consistently remember.  What helps you all to remember?



I tend to keep them in plain view, somewhere I know that they will be visible.


----------



## Mane Event (Jan 16, 2014)

NGraceO said:


> Ive been off the bandwagon for a couple of weeks
> 
> But I'm back! Took my one-a-day vitamin, msm, panthothenic acid, vitamin a, and be beautiful vitamin.
> 
> ...



I'm not in the challenge but felt the need to offer my 2 cents, so please excuse the intrusion. I keep my vitamins on my desk at work, in plain view. Lets face it, we all need a break from the day (perhaps several) and pill poppin has served as my excuse to get up and get a glass of water! Also other co-workers compliment/praise my so-called "health-consciousness"  so it keeps me motivated and serves as a reminder!

Just wanted to share a system that has worked for me...I also found myself slacking.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 17, 2014)

Checking in for today.


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 17, 2014)

Checking in! Day 2

NGraceO


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 17, 2014)

Checking in for 1/14, 1/15, and 1/16.

Vits
GV
Smoothies


----------



## Aggie (Jan 17, 2014)

Checking in - day 3


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 18, 2014)

Checking in for today.


----------



## WhereItsAt (Jan 18, 2014)

Checking in for the past few days.


----------



## 20perlz (Jan 18, 2014)

Adding my starting pic. 



I have been taking viviscal 2x a day.

I will be adding 5000 vitamin d, vitamin b, one-day multi and wheat germ oil capsules beginning February 1.

I am past shoulder length about 2 inches from APL right now. Hope to make APL by may.


----------



## sounbeweavable (Jan 18, 2014)

Checking in!


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 18, 2014)

Checking in Day 3

NGraceO


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Jan 18, 2014)

Checking in for the week...week one completed

Sent from my EVO using LHCF


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 18, 2014)

Checking in for 1/17

- Vits
- GV


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 19, 2014)

Check-in, Day 4

NGraceO


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 19, 2014)

Checking in for today.


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 20, 2014)

Checkin, day 5

NGraceO


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 20, 2014)

Checking in for 1/18, 19, and 20

Vits
Smoothie
GV

My goal for this week is to drink at least 1 liter of water per day.


----------



## Namilani (Jan 20, 2014)

I've been using Country Life Maxi-Hair vitamins since Friday.  Hopefully I see great results and don't break out!


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 21, 2014)

Checking in for the past few days. I need to do better with posting and being more active. I had been packing and trying to move and it's been really cray cray. Time to get back on track!


----------



## SimJam (Jan 21, 2014)

checking in for the .... well since I last checked in

been taking my vits and supplements
added folic acid 800mg
and been having a green smoothie every night

My fingernails have been growing like weeds ... wish my hair would get the memo


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jan 21, 2014)

checking in for the past couple days. I am being consistent with my vits and had to actually perm my hair a couple of weeks earlier than I normally would. I couldn't go any longer  HHJ!!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 21, 2014)

Just took mine and checking in for yesterday as well.


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 21, 2014)

thats great SimJam. i like to hear good reports. I missed 2 days but back on track since yesterday. Gonna pop them now. Adding my biotin tomorrow and i know between biotin, my hair vits, and bcomplex i'll be full BSL May 31st. Lawd i can't wait!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 21, 2014)

Checking in w/my regular

B-complex
Prenatals
Priteva
GTF Chromium
Echinacea
Fish oil
Acidophilus


----------



## NGraceO (Jan 21, 2014)

Check in, day 6!

NGraceO


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 21, 2014)

Checking in for 1/21

Vits
GV
Small smoothie


----------



## growbaby (Jan 22, 2014)

Checking in for today yesterday and 1/15 ... Missed the 4 days I between that


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 22, 2014)

Checking in. Popped my pills.


----------



## cutiebe2 (Jan 22, 2014)

Hello Ladies. I am still gathering my regimen. All I need is for my hair vitamins to arrive. I am using the Medisafe app on my phone. Its the best app I have found so far as it allows me to enter not only pills but my inhaler (asthma) and any liquids im taking like Flax seed oil. It tracks my adherence so hope to have 90%+ adherence for the year.

Andrew Lessman Hair,Skin, Nails
Hemp Seed Oil (will alternate with Flax Seed, Omega 3,6,9 etc)
Marine Collagen
BioSil Silica
Vitamin D (winter only)
Cod Liver Oil (until I use up the bottle)
maca root


----------



## growbaby (Jan 23, 2014)

Checking in for today


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 23, 2014)

Checking in


----------



## growbaby (Jan 24, 2014)

Checking in for 1/23


----------



## SimJam (Jan 24, 2014)

checking in ... popping my pills.
lol I feel like im a doping athlete with my container of mysterious pills


----------



## sounbeweavable (Jan 25, 2014)

Checking in for the past few days.


----------



## growbaby (Jan 26, 2014)

Checking in for today


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 26, 2014)

Checking in.


----------



## WhereItsAt (Jan 26, 2014)

Checking in for the past few days. Still on track


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jan 26, 2014)

Checking in. Been faithfully taking my chlorophyll, royal jelly, and hsn. Lovinnng the skin benefits (im glowing!) and um libido benefits from royal jelly pills.


----------



## Eiano (Jan 26, 2014)

Hello!! 

Although I was not officially in this challenge, I have been religiously taking my supplements and hope that I can be added in!!


2) State what supplements you will be taking and how often


1. Women's Daily Multivitamin (Equate aka Walmart brand  )
2. MSM 1000 mg
2. 5000mcg of Biotin


3) Check in regularly

You got it!

4) Show pictures of progress during scheduled check ins

-March 30th
-June 30th
-September 30th
-December 31st

Will do!

5) Post starting pic






6) Support your fellow members and stay positive

Not a problem!


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 26, 2014)

Eiano! 

I missed yesterday. Grrr! I was doing so well. First time since the challenge started. The goal for the upcoming week and all of February is to not miss any.


----------



## loulou82 (Jan 26, 2014)

double post


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 27, 2014)

Checking in!


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 28, 2014)

Checking in. Missed B-complex yesterday. That was so not ok. Made sure I took some today.


----------



## Harina (Jan 28, 2014)

Anyone take Vitamedica fish oil?


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jan 28, 2014)

Checkin In- I didn't take my vits yesterday or this morning. I will take them tonight.


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 28, 2014)

Harina said:


> Anyone take Vitamedica fish oil?



I haven't heard of it sorry


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Jan 28, 2014)

Checking in


----------



## tru4reele (Jan 28, 2014)

I am not officially part of the challenge because I missed the date but I am taking MSM, Vitamin C, Folic Acid, and NeoCell Hair Volumizer pills. I am amazed at results. My hair is longer and soooo much thicker. I will continue to update.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Jan 29, 2014)

Checking in. Still going strong and getting great growth. 3 weeks ago my friend could not cornrow all my hair securely because it is so short (twa). Well now, i.got.my hair rebraided this past sunday and she was able to catch and cornrow all my hair back   she was amazed at how much my hair had grown. Could be from the castor/sulfur or my vits or a combination of the two. Either way im excited!


----------



## growbaby (Jan 29, 2014)

Checking in for the 26th and today.. Missed yesterday


----------



## growbaby (Jan 30, 2014)

Checking in for today


----------



## growbaby (Jan 31, 2014)

Checking in, took my vits


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 31, 2014)

Checking in

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## PureSilver (Jan 31, 2014)

checking in for today


----------



## sounbeweavable (Feb 1, 2014)

Checking in. I started taking silica for the first time. Let's see how this turns out.


----------



## Rozlewis (Feb 1, 2014)

Checking in. Still taking my hits and added a few extras.

Mega Foods Hair, Nails, and Skin
MineralRich
Collagen Chews

I will do this for 6 months and reassess how things are going and if I will continue.


----------



## yora88 (Feb 1, 2014)

Been consistently taking my vitamins.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## sj10460 (Feb 1, 2014)

took my multi vitamins & hairfinity today


----------



## growbaby (Feb 3, 2014)

Checking in for today and yesterday


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 3, 2014)

Checking for the past three days. I have not missed any days.


----------



## Harina (Feb 3, 2014)

What brand of maca root are you ladies taking?


----------



## SincerelyBeautiful (Feb 3, 2014)

Checking in for the past few days. I have been moving and this weather has been tripping here in the south. I'm so over it right now. But I have been keeping up with my supplements so I'm doing quite well. Glad to see you all doing well also. Keep up the good work ladies!!!


----------



## Eiano (Feb 3, 2014)

Checking in for the week ending on the 1st. Took all my pills and relaxed on the 31st. That will be my March 30th update!


----------



## loulou82 (Feb 3, 2014)

January Round Up:
Joined 1/2/2014 and missed two days in the month.

So far so good for February 1,2 and 3rd:
1. Smoothie
2. GV
3. Vitamins


----------



## jessicarabbit (Feb 3, 2014)

Checking in, been consistent with my vits.


----------



## jprayze (Feb 3, 2014)

About to redo my vitamin regimen...will be back with the details!


----------



## WhereItsAt (Feb 3, 2014)

Still here. Still taking my vitamins ad scheduled. I'm thinking of changing my vitamins around..we shall see once I run out of my second round of vits

Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## sounbeweavable (Feb 3, 2014)

Checking in.


----------



## growbaby (Feb 4, 2014)

Checking in, goin strong


----------



## loulou82 (Feb 5, 2014)

Checking in for 2/4:

Vitamins, Green Vibrance, Smoothie


----------



## sounbeweavable (Feb 5, 2014)

Checking in!


----------



## growbaby (Feb 6, 2014)

Checkin in for the 4th & 5th


----------



## loulou82 (Feb 6, 2014)

Checking in for 2/5

Vitamins, GV, and Smoothie


----------



## sounbeweavable (Feb 6, 2014)

Checking in!


----------



## pearlific1 (Feb 6, 2014)

Can I join? I was in the challenge last year but failed miserably.  This year I have been good about taking my vitamins...so far. I am currently taking GNC's Hair, Skin, and Nails Program. (Hair, Skin & Nails Formula, Evening Primrose Oil, and Advanced Collagen Formula). After that is complete I will start on my stashes of GNC's Ultra Nourish-Hair. Hopefully these vitamins will get the ball rolling. I would really love to be BSB by the end of the year. I need about 4.5"


----------



## loulou82 (Feb 7, 2014)

Welcome pearlific1! 

Checking in 2/6 - GV, vitamins, smoothie

Cannot wait to see if I grow 3 inches by July


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 9, 2014)

Checking in.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 9, 2014)

pearlific1 said:


> Can I join? I was in the challenge last year but failed miserably.  This year I have been good about taking my vitamins...so far. I am currently taking GNC's Hair, Skin, and Nails Program. (Hair, Skin & Nails Formula, Evening Primrose Oil, and Advanced Collagen Formula). After that is complete I will start on my stashes of GNC's Ultra Nourish-Hair. Hopefully these vitamins will get the ball rolling. I would really love to be BSB by the end of the year. *I need about 4.5"*



You can do it pearlific1 No more cutting that pretty hair though!


----------



## sounbeweavable (Feb 9, 2014)

Checking in for the past few days.


----------



## Babysaffy (Feb 9, 2014)

Want to join the challenge. Have started regularly taking:

1) Busy B- mega dose vitamin and vitamin C complex from Holland & Barrett

2) Chlorella 

Want to add: 

3) daily spoonful of linseed, to be added to...

4)... a daily green breakfast smoothie 

Have been taking the Busy B for energy,wellness and mental alertness, the chlorella I started last week for internal cleanliness hopefully, the linseed for good fats and the smoothie is yet to be perfected need to find a good, affordable and simple recipe I can make every day.


----------



## Eiano (Feb 9, 2014)

Checking in week ending 8th.
Did it on em.... =)


----------



## PureSilver (Feb 9, 2014)

checking in for all the days i've been MIA think i missed only one day since my last check in


----------



## loulou82 (Feb 9, 2014)

Checking in 2/7- Vitamins only


----------



## jessicarabbit (Feb 10, 2014)

Checking in! Subscription expired but I've remained diligent


----------



## AllyMD (Feb 10, 2014)

Checking in!  Now, I just taking bamboo silica, viviscal, and priveta.


----------



## SuchMagnificent (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm falling off the wagon a bit..checking in for this morning, now if I can remember my evening dose


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 11, 2014)

Checking in.


----------



## jprayze (Feb 12, 2014)

Currently I'm taking a multi vitamin that includes my fish oil.  1000 mg of MSM morning and night. So simple...I may add one more thing to my regimen.  I like simple because I know I can be consistent with it.


----------



## loulou82 (Feb 12, 2014)

Checking in 2/8, 2/9 and 2/10: Vitamins only

On 2/11 I decided to split my doses into morning and evening. I'm also challenging myself to (2) Biotin; 2 doses of MSM and (2) liters of H20.


----------



## growbaby (Feb 12, 2014)

Checking in for the last 3 days


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 12, 2014)

Checking in. Been consistent with: B-complex, Fish oil, GTF Chromium, Prenatals, Priteva, and Probiotic Acidophilus


----------



## loulou82 (Feb 13, 2014)

Checking in 2/11 and 2/12

Vitamins and 64 oz H20


----------



## pearlific1 (Feb 13, 2014)

I think the only reason that I've been so good about taking my vitamins this time around is because I leave my vitamin bottles at work M-Th and take them home on Friday. It's easy to remember to take them since I have them on my desk in plain sight. I just wish I could drink more water. I truly hate drinking plain water.


----------



## atlien11 (Feb 13, 2014)

Taking: 

MSM - Small scoop in green smoothie opposite days of Biotin/Multi
Biotin - 5,000 mcg every other day
Multi Vitamin - every other day
Daily Green Smoothie in Vitamix 
Hot Water/ACV/Honey/Ginger - first thing in the morning on empty stomach

Enzymes Capsules!!! Helps with absorption of nutrients in green smoothie and vitamin.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 13, 2014)

Checking in.


----------



## jprayze (Feb 13, 2014)

Checking in!


----------



## WhereItsAt (Feb 13, 2014)

Checking in for the past several days!

Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## MzOptimistic (Feb 16, 2014)

Hey ladies,

Checking in. I haven't been taking my vits twice a day like I should but starting today. Its on.


----------



## Eiano (Feb 16, 2014)

Checking in week ending the 15th.

BLA-DOW!
How ya like me now?


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 16, 2014)

I would like to join in. I have been faithfully taking various vitamins since forever. My vitamin regimen includes:

Alive Women's Ultra Potent Multivitamin
Future Biotics Hair Skin and Nails
Fish Oil
Potassium
Vitamin C

When the Hair Skin and Nails run out (I'm on my last jar), I will be adding Horsetail Grass and Bamboo, maybe sooner.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 17, 2014)

Took my vitamins yesterday. I also ordered some Bamboo to add to my vitamin regimen.


----------



## loulou82 (Feb 17, 2014)

Checking in. No missed days for February yet.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Feb 19, 2014)

I know I'm super late, but I've been taking 2 biotin pills the 1,000 mcg for all of January and February but I'm going to up it to the 10,000 pills starting next week.

I want to join!!!


----------



## yaya24 (Feb 19, 2014)

I am proud to say that although I have fallen off of posting on the forums, I have been faithfully taking my supplements! 

Today:
Biotin
Vit C
Silica
Prenatal


----------



## yaya24 (Feb 19, 2014)

ms.tatiana 

Your daughter (I am assuming) is just BEAUTIFUL!!!
Her smile is contagious.


----------



## ms.tatiana (Feb 19, 2014)

I need a starting picture & right now I'm focusing on my edges this is a picture 

Left is today: Right is a few weeks ago


----------



## jessicarabbit (Feb 19, 2014)

Checking in! Been consistent. Need to restock on my bee pollen/royal jelly pills, that stuff is the truth!


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 20, 2014)

jessicarabbit said:


> Checking in! Been consistent. Need to restock on my bee pollen/royal jelly pills, that stuff is the truth!



What do they do for you jessicarabbit?

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4


----------



## jessicarabbit (Feb 20, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> What do they do for you jessicarabbit?
> 
> Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4



Glowing skin, longer nails, increased libido. Its a superfood.
Eta: energy, and i feel like I'm more curvy when im on it, i think it makes u more fertile


----------



## MzOptimistic (Feb 20, 2014)

Checking in for the days I haven't HHJ


----------



## KPH (Feb 20, 2014)

I'm ordering some vitamins from the ovation cell therapy folks and joining this challenge


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 20, 2014)

Checking In! I ran out of Fish Oil but I am taking Flaxseed Oil tablets in its place to use them up.

I still need to order my Alive vitamins. Come on Pay day lol.

I will say that those Future Biotics vitamins have my hair looking strong and shiny. I thought about not reordering them but I think I will keep them in my reggie and add the Bamboo.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 20, 2014)

Checking in with

Acidophilus
B-complex
Fish oil
GTF Chromium
Prenatal
Priteva


----------



## ms.tatiana (Feb 20, 2014)

Took biotin & women's 1 a day today


----------



## loulou82 (Feb 21, 2014)

jessicarabbit said:


> Glowing skin, longer nails, increased libido. Its a superfood.
> Eta: energy, and i feel like I'm more curvy when im on it, *i think it makes u more fertile*



I'ma stay far away from that! 

Checking in for the past 3 days.


----------



## growbaby (Feb 21, 2014)

Checking n for the last week ... Or two?? Idk but I know I've been on it, already finished a bottle


----------



## Crystal22 (Feb 21, 2014)

cutenss said:


> Please add me too.  I know I will be taking Biotin, MSM, collagen and a multi-vitamin.  But I am hoping to try the hair vitamin Priveta to replace all of that.  A member posted her progress pictures, and they were very impressive.
> 
> Thanks



cutenss can you point me to the member you're speaking of and the post? I'm debating whether I should invest in priveta. Thanks!


----------



## Crystal22 (Feb 21, 2014)

NaturallyATLPCH said:


> I would like to join in. I have been faithfully taking various vitamins since forever. My vitamin regimen includes:
> 
> Alive Women's Ultra Potent Multivitamin
> Future Biotics Hair Skin and Nails
> ...



I have the alive women gummies. Do the ultra potent come in gummies? It so much easier to take when they taste good versus swallowing pills.


----------



## Crystal22 (Feb 21, 2014)

I wanna join. I'm taking alive women's gummy multivits. I'm also taking Biotin forte. (Basically a b complex with biotin as the major component.) Thinking about trying priteva. I've been on alive since around jan. 10th and just started biotin forte on feb. 17th.


----------



## yaya24 (Feb 21, 2014)

checking in:

biotin
bcomplex
prenatal
bamboo
vitamin c


----------



## cutenss (Feb 21, 2014)

Crystal22 said:


> cutenss can you point me to the member you're speaking of and the post? I'm debating whether I should invest in priveta. Thanks!



Here is the link to the thread.  HTH


----------



## cassie712 (Feb 23, 2014)

I want in to I'm taking biotin 5000mg x2.  Prenatal vitamins x1.  Vitamin D 50,000 units this one is weekly/DR.Rx

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 23, 2014)

Checking in for today and yesterday.


----------



## Eiano (Feb 23, 2014)

Checking in for the week ending on the 22nd. In like sin!


----------



## WhereItsAt (Feb 23, 2014)

Checking in for past several days.


----------



## loulou82 (Feb 24, 2014)

Checking in since last check in.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Feb 24, 2014)

Checking In, current vitamins (I had to reup on some things)

MSM, 1,000 mg (not only for hair but great for joints and muscles)
Multi-Vitamin
Bamboo 300 mg
Future Biotics Hair, Skin, and Nails
Fish Oil
Potassium

Once Potassium is gone (a few more left), I won't be repurchasing it, the MSM is a good replacment


----------



## cassie712 (Feb 28, 2014)

Checking in

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## loulou82 (Mar 1, 2014)

Happy March Everyone!

Checking in for 3/1.

No days missed for February. 

I've gained about an inch since January. I'm not mad at that. Six inches for the year would be amazing.


----------



## PureSilver (Mar 1, 2014)

I think i missed half of February, i've been a bad sport. I will get back on track for the next three months because i want my relaxer results to be grand.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 1, 2014)

Checking in w/
Priteva
Prenatals
Glucosamine w/MSM
B-complex
Acidophilus 
GTF Chromium
Fish oil


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Mar 1, 2014)

Checking in

Flaxseed Oil 
Bamboo
Hair, Skin, Nails
MSM
Potassium
Multi-Vitamin
Vitamin C


----------



## cassie712 (Mar 2, 2014)

Checking in

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## Solila (Mar 2, 2014)

Checking in!


----------



## WhereItsAt (Mar 2, 2014)

Checking in!!!!!


----------



## cassie712 (Mar 7, 2014)

Checking in

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## WhereItsAt (Mar 8, 2014)

Checking in!

Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## yombeh (Mar 9, 2014)

I know its late but I want to join. 

Hair, Skin, Nails by It Works!- I have over 1 and half inch of growth in one month.
Omega 3 fish oil


----------



## Queensheba88 (Mar 9, 2014)

Checking in 
 Current vitamin
Alive woman's superior potency energy...this multivitamin has a hsn component so I decided why not its worth a try I relaxed yesturday at 13 weeks post with a lot of new growth so can't wait to see how much growth I get this time around


----------



## cassie712 (Mar 11, 2014)

Hello my hair is looking better yes!!! Checking in 
Same vit////D3,omega 3,prenatal and botin


----------



## MzOptimistic (Mar 11, 2014)

Hiiiiiii. I'm still hanging in there. I have not been taking them consistently. More so, like every other day but I'm going to get on it. Currently take: Biotin 2 (1 am) (1 pm)
Collagen 6 (3 am) (3 pm)
Hyalauric Acid 1 (am) 1(pm)
Visical 1 in the evening.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Mar 11, 2014)

Checking in
I've been consistent  with daily vits.


----------



## Crystal22 (Mar 11, 2014)

Checking on. I quit biotin forte a week or so ago bc of a breakout.  I am still on my vita fusion gummy multi and just bought spring valley garlic tabs and ordered priteva.  Will let ya'll know when I start the garlic and priteva!


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 12, 2014)

Checking in for the past few days.


----------



## cassie712 (Mar 13, 2014)

Checking in

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## WhereItsAt (Mar 15, 2014)

Checking in for the last few days!


----------



## PureSilver (Mar 15, 2014)

Checking in for the past 2weeks. I have not missed a day and i've been meaning to add biotin for the past couple of months now but i will before this month ends


----------



## WhereItsAt (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm here! Checking in! I'm going to have to revamp my Vit Reggie again.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## cutiebe2 (Mar 19, 2014)

I continue to make the following:

Morning:
Marine Collagen
Biosil
Liquid Vit D3
Hemp Oil 

Evening:
Andrew Lessman Vitamins
Biotin Lozenge (4,000mg)

My nails feel harder and im in braids with great growth. My edges look to be filling in very well. I noticed that I'm growing hair everywhere  Made an appoint for wax tomorrow

I am also working out regularly. The only thing left is to increase my water intake.


----------



## cassie712 (Mar 20, 2014)

Checking in Jan 1 still the same to now not missed any day hair looking better. Shedding has almost stopped just a few hairs a day


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 21, 2014)

Still taking my vitamins consistently.


----------



## jprayze (Mar 21, 2014)

Froreal3 said:


> Still taking my vitamins consistently.



Me too!  I've finally got my routine down.  Now I'm thinking of adding something else!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Mar 23, 2014)

Still taking my vitamins as well

I am almost out of my Hair, Skin, and Nails Vitamins. I'm not sure if I will reup or not, we will see. I probably will just for consistency purposes.

I am continuing taking:
Bamboo Silica
MSM
Vitamin C
Fish oil
Trader Joe's Multi-Vitamin

I will be adding a tablespoon of Hempseed Oil to my wellness regimen.


----------



## PureSilver (Mar 24, 2014)

checkin in for the past week. My hair is thriving but if i hadn't slacked off i would be seeing more growth. Also my face is clear and looks so much brighter.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 24, 2014)

Checking in, staying consistent.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Mar 24, 2014)

Checking in. I don't take them twice a day like I should but I def take them once a day. I'm not due for a touch up til April 14th but the NG is OC I can't waiiiiittttt until it's timeeeee


----------



## pearlific1 (Mar 25, 2014)

Finished my GNC Women's Hair Skin & Nails Program. Not sure if the vitamins helped any. Doing a length check next week so I will see then. 

After my LC, I will take another starting pic and then begin my stash of GNC Women's Ultra Nourish-Hair. I have an 4-month supply.


----------



## cassie712 (Mar 27, 2014)

Checking in

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver (Mar 28, 2014)

Checking in i've been consistent too. Made sure i re-up on my b-coplex before i run out, next stop, local Hair Vits. Got my 6.5 month supply of biotin yesterday and i'm all too excited because it has always given me great results in the past. Ladies how much Biotin are you taking daily for those of you who use this vitamin. 

I've started with 10mg daily and i'll keep that up for the next 6months maybe after that i will increase to 20mg daily


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 28, 2014)

Checking in with
Priteva
Fish Oil
Acidophilus
Glucosamine/Chondroiton/MSM
Prenatals
B-complex


----------



## Mizzmini (Mar 28, 2014)

Right now im taking:
*Hairfinity * 
does that count?? lol


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 28, 2014)

Mizzmini said:


> Right now im taking:
> *Hairfinity *
> does that count?? lol



Mizzmini  Yes, it counts.  How long have you been taking it?  Have you noticed you new growth growing in faster or stronger?


----------



## Mizzmini (Mar 28, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> @Mizzmini Yes, it counts. How long have you been taking it? Have you noticed you new growth growing in faster or stronger?



Well I started taking it today O_O ....


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 28, 2014)

Mizzmini said:


> Well I started taking it today O_O ....



Report back on your results at the 30, 60, and 90 day mark with your results and observations.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 29, 2014)

Checking in! Staying consistent with my vites.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 30, 2014)

Checking in.


----------



## AllyMD (Mar 30, 2014)

Ok, here's my check in for my vitamins and some new pictures.  I had the design essentials elongation treatment done yesterday and I am very happy with the results!  I also had to get some major end clippage---about 2 inches.  But since I haven't had my ends professionally clipped in years, I'm happier it wasn't worse.
I'm taking viviscal, horsetail silica, and priveta twice daily and I've been pretty good.

The first picture is from Jan.  The second from this evening.


----------



## PureSilver (Mar 31, 2014)

Checking in and already i'm seeing an improvement in my nails since starting Biotin this past wednesday. I shall see how my hair responds


----------



## jprayze (Mar 31, 2014)

I saw the Nature's Bounty hair skin nails vitamin coupons in the newspaper and they also had a 30 day challenge or it's free.  It has 5,000 mcg of biotin as the main ingredient, but also Vit A, C, E and calcium.  They also have a gummy version, but I don't think it has calcium.  So I want to take this 30 day challenge and see what happens.


----------



## cassie712 (Apr 2, 2014)

jprayze said:


> I saw the Nature's Bounty hair skin nails vitamin coupons in the newspaper and they also had a 30 day challenge or it's free.  It has 5,000 mcg of biotin as the main ingredient, but also Vit A, C, E and calcium.  They also have a gummy version, but I don't think it has calcium.  So I want to take this 30 day challenge and see what happens.



I am also doing this will start sunday

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## WhereItsAt (Apr 2, 2014)

I am still taking my vitamins. I have added a hair, skin, and nails vitamin from GNC bc I am taking a medication which has a side effect of hair loss and I am trying to get a jump on if and before it starts. Cannot afford to lose the strands I do have on my head.

My list of vits are:

Womens gummy multi 
Vit D
Fish, flax, and borage oil vit
GNC Ultra Nourish, skin, and nails vit

Eta:it's ultra nourish vits. Not be beautiful. I just took my two for the day and read the bottle. Oops.

Sent from my SPH-L900 using LHCF


----------



## pearlific1 (Apr 2, 2014)

I was on the GNC Hair, Skin, & Nails Program for 30 days and saw a huge improvement in my nails. They grew super fast and strong. Didn't see any change in my hair and my skin seemed drier than normal and my complexion is uneven.  I will not repurchase.

Hopefully the Ultra Nourish-Hair I'm on now will give more favorable results across the board. I don't plan to "review" it until I have used up my 4 month stash. Right now the only complaint I have is that the vitamins are pretty large.  Has anyone here tried Ultra Nourish-Hair? What were your results?


----------



## jprayze (Apr 2, 2014)

cassie712 said:


> I am also doing this will start sunday  Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF



Ok I will start on Sunday too!!!


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 2, 2014)

Checking in. Updated vitamin reggie:

Fish Oil
Bamboo silica
MSM (1000mg)
Vitamin C
Trader Joes Ultra Potent Multi

Today I started Vitacost's Ultra Potent Hair, Skin, and Nails Vitamins. It has more biotin and b complex than the Future Biotics vitamins I was taking. I did have some good growth with those (Future Biotics).


----------



## Duchess007 (Apr 3, 2014)

Duchess007 said:


> Back at it again! I'm taking chlorella, spirulina, 1ADay petites, fish oil, calcium, biotin, maca, and garlic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


 
 I stopped taking vitamins temporarily at my doctor's recommendation, but  started again today.

 Checking in!

 And here's my march LC:


----------



## PureSilver (Apr 5, 2014)

Checking in, staying consistent and waiting for huge results


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Apr 5, 2014)

I'm starting on these next week


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 6, 2014)

Checking in


----------



## cassie712 (Apr 6, 2014)

Checking in with
GNC hair/skin/nail's x1 added today
Biotin 5000mg  xl
Prenatal vitamins x1
Omega 3 x1
Vitamin D3 x1

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## Aggie (Apr 6, 2014)

Just took mine


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 8, 2014)

Checking in with the following:
A.M. Regimen
-One a Day Women's Formula 
-NatureMade 1400 mg Flaxseed Softgels 

Lunch
-Youtheory Collagen Tablets
Tomorrow I'll be done with these.  No re-up.  IDK, why they call these tablets.  These are horse pills.  You're suppose to take six a day, but I can only get three down a day.  This 390 tablet bottle has lasted me six months.

P.M.
-Citrical Maximum 
-Swanson Bamboo Extract
-Swanson Fo-ti, no re-up when I run out. The new growth on my random grays are still, well gray and not dark brown!  Almost six months in, and I don't see the efficacy of Fo-ti aka He-Shou-Wu.

Currently, researching bee pollen as a replacement for the collagen pills.  Bee pollen is suppose to be the bees knees (pun intended).

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 9, 2014)

checking in.
I have been on my vitamins.
Need to get back to posting consistently.


----------



## jessicarabbit (Apr 9, 2014)

yaya24 said:


> checking in.
> I have been on my vitamins.
> Need to get back to posting consistently.



Ditto......


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 9, 2014)

Checking in. Found some Biotin I am going to add this to my reggie.

I'm going to simplify my vitamin regimen to only include:

Fish oil
MSM
Bamboo
Multi Vitamin
Biotin

Really don't need the Hair Skin and Nails since Biotin alone has the same benefits.


----------



## FriscoGirl (Apr 10, 2014)

Subscribing!  Just started a new regimen of: Multi Vit Biotin Acidophilus  Alpha Lipoic Acid Hairfinity (waiting for the package)

**UPDATE** Received the Hairfinity Vitamins yesterday...


----------



## pearlific1 (Apr 10, 2014)

I've been consistently taking GNC's Ultra-Nourish Hair Vitamins. While I haven't seen any noticeable differences in my hair, my nails are growing long and strong and my skin is clear and smooth. Overall, I am pleased. Hopefully my hair will start making some notable changes by the end of the year. I would really love to be APL by then.


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 11, 2014)

Checking in


----------



## PureSilver (Apr 13, 2014)

checking in......i need to re-up on my b-coplex. I'll do that tomorrow


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Apr 13, 2014)

Checking in

I am growing my horrible nail bed damage out due to wearing acrylic nails and I don't know if it's the bamboo or the addition of the biotin but my nails are doing some serious growing.


----------



## WhereItsAt (Apr 13, 2014)

Still taking my vitamins. My nails have grown super fast on the gnc vits. Nothing diff on my hair as of yet.


----------



## jprayze (Apr 21, 2014)

Just started these for 30 days on Friday.  I bought the gummies.  I saved the receipt, but I didn't take pics so hopefully I can determine a difference.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 21, 2014)

I have added Manetabolism vitamins to my reggie.


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 21, 2014)

checking in


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 25, 2014)

checking in


----------



## PureSilver (Apr 26, 2014)

loulou82, yaya24, Firstborn2, Stormy, soonergirl, Lita, MayaNatural, kandigyrl, jprayze,AllyMD

Ladies i have a few questions regarding Bamboo Extract.

How much are you taking daily?
What brand of Bamboo Extract are you taking?
How often do you take it?
When did you start noticing results on your hair and any other benefits you have received?

I am looking to order Swanson Brand 2 bottles. I need some help with my knees, skin and hair shedding. Help a sister out and share the pros and cons of your experience with Bamboo Extract.

Anyone else with experience feel free to chime in.

Thanks


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 26, 2014)

PureSilver

I know you didn't ask me, but I take one bamboo capsule every night.  I use the Swanson Bamboo Extract 300 mg, its more cost effective than the tea.

I've been taking them since Reniece recommended bamboo in her Hair Showcase video.

My hair bulbs are considerably larger than before,   I noticed that within a month.

May I also recommend their bee pollen, it has all the amino acids etc. you need for hair.  You can get a six month supply of both bamboo and bee pollen for less than $20.  In addition, the bee pollen has other benefits for your overall health..

I just started their time released biotin, so I can't speak on the efficacy of that yet.

Please follow up and let me know if your hair bulbs get bigger, after you start taking them.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver (Apr 26, 2014)

MileHighDiva said:


> @PureSilver
> 
> I know you didn't ask me, but I take one bamboo capsule every night.  I use the Swanson Bamboo Extract 300 mg, its more cost effective than the tea.
> 
> ...



If i had known you were using Bamboo Extract i would have mentioned you too. I am so grateful for you review, suggestions and sharing. I wash just about to check out of Swanson's site and i said lemme check to see i've gotten any responses first. 

I went back and added the Be Pollen to my order, I'll take one a day since its 400mg so i will get a 3 month supply out of 100cap if its good to me i will reorder. I'll follow up with you.

Thanks Much!


----------



## Firstborn2 (Apr 26, 2014)

PureSilver, I was taking the KAL Brand Silica Plus. I purchased from Vitacost, 90 vegetarian tablets for $10.99. I actually like this brand I was taking 2 pills/day for 45days. Within weeks I noticed my nails getting stronger, skin gradually started improving. I can't say that I got a lot of crazy growth because I only took them for 45days but once I finished the bottle, I noticed my hair started to even out, most of the short hairs  caught up with the longer hairs. I'm sure if I  had continued to take them I would have gotten better results.


----------



## jprayze (Apr 26, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> loulou82, yaya24, Firstborn2, Stormy, soonergirl, Lita, MayaNatural, kandigyrl, jprayze,AllyMD  Ladies i have a few questions regarding Bamboo Extract.  How much are you taking daily? What brand of Bamboo Extract are you taking? How often do you take it? When did you start noticing results on your hair and any other benefits you have received?  I am looking to order Swanson Brand 2 bottles. I need some help with my knees, skin and hair shedding. Help a sister out and share the pros and cons of your experience with Bamboo Extract.  Anyone else with experience feel free to chime in.  Thanks


  My only experience with bamboo is with the tea and I never used it long enough to say how much it helped, but I want to get back into it.


----------



## PureSilver (Apr 27, 2014)

checking in for today. I've been taking Biotin 1 month & 1 day and results on my nails are amazing. Now my hair needs to show my some length and strength.


----------



## jprayze (Apr 27, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> checking in for today. I've been taking Biotin 1 month & 1 day and results on my nails are amazing. Now my hair needs to show my some length and strength.



How much biotin are you taking?  With the HSN Vit I'm taking, I'm taking 5000 a day.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 27, 2014)

Still on my vitamins. Replaced Priteva with Manetabolism two weeks ago.


----------



## BFeathers (Apr 27, 2014)

jprayze said:


> Just started these for 30 days on Friday.  I bought the gummies.  I saved the receipt, but I didn't take pics so hopefully I can determine a difference.  View attachment 256099



I bought these a month ago. This was the first biotin vitamin I've ever taken. I'd been thinning on one side and IMO my new growth didn't seem any thicker and that thinning side looked the same. I'm still working on my bald spots on my edges and for 3 weeks of the month I upped to 5000mcgs and they're still fuzzy and no kind of growth explosion.

I have a deep aversion to taking pills so all these horsepill vitamins are a no go. I don't know if I'm going to take them again because I've seen no noticeable results in exactly 30 days.

My nails don't count because my nails grow nail shop adding white tips long in 2 weeks without vitamins and the same growth with them.


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 28, 2014)

PureSilver
I take the same brand and dosage as MileHighDiva.
I honestly cannot 100% say if it is the sole contributor to my hair growth (since I take other vitamins in conjunction with the bamboo).


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 28, 2014)

yaya24

What else do you take?


----------



## PureSilver (Apr 28, 2014)

jprayze said:


> How much biotin are you taking?  With the HSN Vit I'm taking, I'm taking 5000 a day.



jprayze, i take Natrol brand 10,000mcg, i take 1 per day if a miss a day which was only 2/3 time i double the following day. I'll be taking more Biotin once my multivitamin arrives so that will be at least 15mg per day.


----------



## Stormy (Apr 28, 2014)

jprayze I haven't taken it yet. I thought about it.


----------



## yaya24 (Apr 29, 2014)

@MileHighDiva 
I take my regular healthy daily vitamins (turmeric +cherry tart+ DMAE)+bamboo+bcomplex+ Manetabolism right now.

Before the manetabolism, I took prenatal+vitamin C+ bamboo +biotin+bcomplex +horsetail *or* marine collagen


----------



## MileHighDiva (Apr 29, 2014)

yaya24 said:


> @MileHighDiva
> I take my regular healthy daily vitamins (turmeric +cherry tart+ DMAE)+bamboo+bcomplex+ Manetabolism right now.
> 
> Before the manetabolism, I took prenatal+vitamin C+ bamboo +biotin+bcomplex +horsetail or marine collagen



yaya24

What's the 30 second version of the benefit of the tumeric, cherry tart, and Dmae supplement, or a link?  TIA

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## cassie712 (Apr 29, 2014)

Checking in still taking vit

Sent from my Nexus 7 using LHCF


----------



## loulou82 (Apr 29, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> Ladies i have a few questions regarding Bamboo Extract.
> 
> How much are you taking daily?
> What brand of Bamboo Extract are you taking?
> ...



PureSilver

I've fallen off my vitamin reggie so hard over the last 2 months that I cannot accurately judge how well Bamboo helped me. I took Solary Bamboo, 1 capsule, 300 mg.

I recently started back up... again look and hope to remain consistent for the rest of the year.

ETA: It was 2 months and 1 day since I last took my vitamins. Back on the horse since 4/25... checking in!


----------



## jessicarabbit (Apr 30, 2014)

I've fell off since I started a new job. I vow to get back right


----------



## loulou82 (May 5, 2014)

Updating April 25- May 5. No missed days.

I've ordered some bamboo tea and starting drinking green tea and a mix of horsetail, nettle and burdock root tea as of May 3.


----------



## loulou82 (May 9, 2014)

Checking in May 4- May 9. No missed days.

My regimen is set for the rest of the year.  I'm not adding or taking away anything.


----------



## loulou82 (May 12, 2014)

Checking in for May 10-12.


----------



## PureSilver (May 13, 2014)

Missed today but i'll be getting my

Maxi Hair
Bamboo
Bee Pollen tomorrow and i'm very excited.

I'll be back on track tomorrow and i can only see good growth from here onward.


----------



## jprayze (May 13, 2014)

jprayze said:


> Just started these for 30 days on Friday.  I bought the gummies.  I saved the receipt, but I didn't take pics so hopefully I can determine a difference.



Well I'm all done my natures bounty HSN gummies...it didn't last me quite 30 days bec taste the bottle said take 2 once or twice and sometimes I just opted for twice.  The gummies were mostly just biotin.  I've taken biotin before with no results but it wasn't a high dosage.  My nails don't feel stronger.  No changes in my skin and I didn't measure my hair.

I'm thinking 60 days would be a better time period...however the manufacturers stated 30 days or money back.  So I'm will be getting money back


----------



## loulou82 (May 13, 2014)

^^ That's smart. I would get my money back too. IA they should extend it to 60 or 90 days.


----------



## curlyTisME (May 14, 2014)

I've decided to take the rest of my hair finity and start manetabolism. I will begin the first day of June.


----------



## BFeathers (May 14, 2014)

Firstborn2 said:


> @PureSilver, I was taking the KAL Brand Silica Plus. I purchased from Vitacost, 90 vegetarian tablets for $10.99. I actually like this brand I was taking 2 pills/day for 45days. Within weeks I noticed my nails getting stronger, skin gradually started improving. I can't say that I got a lot of crazy growth because I only took them for 45days but once I finished the bottle, I noticed my hair started to even out, most of the short hairs  caught up with the longer hairs. I'm sure if I  had continued to take them I would have gotten better results.



Can you post a pic of what these look like? I'm wanting to try more supplements but there are VERY little pictures of the actual pills online. People don't post them and the companies don't show an actual size picture or a picture of them out of the bottle

I'm not interested in taking a Women's One A Day horsepill. It took me forever to get a glance at the Hairfinity ones because people don't show the pills just the bottle and those are too damn big too.


----------



## jprayze (May 15, 2014)

BFeathers said:


> Can you post a pic of what these look like? I'm wanting to try more supplements but there are VERY little pictures of the actual pills online. People don't post them and the companies don't show an actual size picture or a picture of them out of the bottle  I'm not interested in taking a Women's One A Day horsepill. It took me forever to get a glance at the Hairfinity ones because people don't show the pills just the bottle and those are too damn big too.



Thank you for mentioning hairfinity is a big pill.  I hate big pills!


----------



## Subscribe (May 19, 2014)

Hi Ladies. How is everything going?


----------



## loulou82 (May 22, 2014)

No missed days in May yet.


----------



## PureSilver (May 22, 2014)

I've not checked in for a while now. I have an updated list of vits that i am currently taking.

Finally got my Bamboo and Maxi Hair order so now i'm popping

15mg Biotin
Maxi Hair- 1 per day as opposed to the 4 they recommend daily, i'm trying to let that 120 last me for 4 months. Maxi Hair has 5000mcg biotin plus i was already taking 10mg straight biotin daily
Bee Pollen-400mg (1 daily)
Bamboo Extract-300mg (1 daily)
I think i'll be adding at least 2 more vits to this list before the month ends. I will see.


----------



## jprayze (May 28, 2014)

Checking in...just taken a prenatal and a 2000mg MSG per day.  I feel like I need something else to really keep my growth going.


----------



## curlyTisME (May 28, 2014)

Starting a regimen the first of June so I can track progress. Manetabolism and biotin.


----------



## PureSilver (May 28, 2014)

I missed yesterday so i doubled today, most of my vitamins are in capsule form. since this week i have opened the capsules pour then in my water or juice (preferably) and drink it. I think i will continue this and i've seen where my hair growth has speed up a bit since Maxi Hair and Bamboo supplements have been added. Its only been 2 weeks literally and i'll be 7 weeks post this Saturday and i have 1'' of NG so i'll totally satisfied.


----------



## Solila (May 30, 2014)

I'm horrible with checking in. Lol

Viviscal


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 3, 2014)

I've slacked off the past few weeks. I haven't replenished my vitamin stash.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver (Jun 3, 2014)

Checking in, haven't missed any days since May 22nd. Going strong and my hair is growing nicely.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 3, 2014)

Checking in. I've been consistent, just not consistent posting.


----------



## jprayze (Jun 17, 2014)

Replacing taking a multi with youth H20.

The main ingredients are maca, camu camu, and organic purple corn extracts.  

Claims energy, vibrant skin, weight loss, and immunity support.  I will let you know how I feel weekly


----------



## PureSilver (Jun 18, 2014)

Missed today, i'll double up tomorrow.


----------



## pearlific1 (Jun 18, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> Missed today, i'll double up tomorrow.



Is that safe?


----------



## Froreal3 (Jun 18, 2014)

Taking Manetabolism rifht right now. My other vitamin stash ran out and I need to replenish.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## jprayze (Jun 24, 2014)

jprayze said:


> Replacing taking a multi with youth H20.  The main ingredients are maca, camu camu, and organic purple corn extracts.  Claims energy, vibrant skin, weight loss, and immunity support.  I will let you know how I feel weekly



1 week down.  The instructions state to take 2 days off,  I haven't noticed more energy yet, but then again I don't get much sleep.  It doesn't taste good either!  Smh


----------



## PureSilver (Jun 25, 2014)

pearlific1 said:


> Is that safe?




Yes, i do it all the the and have never had any problems. As a matter of fact i missed yesterday so i'll double today. pearlific1


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jun 26, 2014)

Been slacking on my vitamins the past couple of days, gonna start again tonight.

I must say even though I haven't taken them in a couple of days, my nails are growing like crazy! Not sure about my hair because it's braided, but that Biotin is working wonders on my nails and skin.


----------



## Namilani (Jun 27, 2014)

I didn't see much difference with the Country Life Maxi-Hair vitamins. I bought some NatureMade Hair, Skin & Nails (bogo free; $9.99 at Kmart). I plan to take one of them, sublingual B-12 (1000 MCG; bogo free; $6.99 at Kmart), 2 TBS of Health Support Raw Extra Virgin Coconut Oil and drink half my body weight in ounces of water daily. I started this regime today.


----------



## KERC1974 (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi all.. I would like to join. I'm currently taking Natrol 10,000 mcg Biotin, MSM 1000mg (2-4), Garlic and Fish oil daily.

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 20, 2014)

Took my vitamins today

Alive Ultra Potent Multivitamin
Biotin 7500 mg
Vitamin C
Fish Oil
Iron
B-Complex
Potassium

Although I like the Biotin alone, I think I prefer to take it in a Hair, Skin, and Nail form. May switch once I take all my Biotin.


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 20, 2014)

I been taking my vits faithfully. I think i'm seeing results in the strength and thickness of my hair which is usually very thin.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Jul 20, 2014)

PureSilver said:


> I been taking my vits faithfully. I think i'm seeing results in the strength and thickness of my hair which is usually very thin.



Me too PureSilver. I meant to put that in my post earlier. I think the Biotin is doing some things because that's the only thing I really switched up during this challenge. I may continue instead of switching it up.


----------



## PureSilver (Jul 24, 2014)

Doubled up on my vits today. I missed yesterday.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jul 25, 2014)

I have been taking Manetabolism only for the past two months.

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## ImanAdero (Aug 25, 2014)

Just started taking the Target brand Hair, Skin and Nails vitamins... I should measure tomorrow and see where I am. I'm getting a weave Sept 3rd, so I can't wait to see how much it grows out.


----------



## NaturallyATLPCH (Aug 25, 2014)

Hey ladies, vitamin update:

Fish Oil + Vitamin D3
Potassium
Biotin 7500
Vitamin C

I ran out of the Alive Ultra Potent and replaced it with the regular one since I was in Kroger but when I compared it to them, I'm going to go back to the Ultra Potent one.


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 25, 2014)

Bought a new set of vitamins/supplements a week ago which includes super food. Cant wait to start taking them.


----------



## Froreal3 (Aug 26, 2014)

Replenished my vitamins.  

Prenatals
B-complex w/vitamin C
Manetabolism
Fiber

Sent from my Snow White Frost Galaxy S4 using LHCF


----------



## atlien11 (Aug 26, 2014)

I just re-upped on my second bottle of Reservage Keratin Booster. I dont measure my hair but I do think the biotin addition to my vitamin regimen really helped with grwoth, not to mention the Keratin in the supplement. I also noticed my skin is MUCH oilier when taking these but Thank God no break outs. Although i use a more blotting paper, my skin has a nice glow.

I also added Fish Collagen. 

My current regimen is:

AM: 2 Silica + Collagen

Mid day: 2 Multi

Pm: Keratin + 1 Vit C

Middle of night (if i wake up): 1 iron tab (recommended to take on empy stomach)


----------



## deborah11 (Aug 27, 2014)

KERC1974 said:


> Hi all.. I would like to join. I'm currently taking Natrol 10,000 mcg Biotin, MSM 1000mg (2-4), Garlic and Fish oil daily.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using LHCF



Did the natrol 10,000 mcg make your skin break out?


----------



## KERC1974 (Aug 27, 2014)

deborah11 said:


> Did the natrol 10,000 mcg make your skin break out?



Lol.. Yep.. Every now and then, but I don't drink water like I should...

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 27, 2014)

Checking in and staying faithful


----------



## smores (Sep 3, 2014)

Hey Y'all! I'm getting back on the wagon! My body and hair misses my vitamins. 

9/2
-Nouritress Perfect Hair Vitamin Plus
-Priteva 
-Biotin 10,000mcg 
-Bamboo 600mg 
-MSM 1,000mg 
-Evening Primrose 1,300mg 
-Omega 3 1000mg


----------



## smores (Sep 9, 2014)

Vitamins done 9-3 through 9-8.


----------



## wheezy807 (Sep 16, 2014)

I don't think i've posted in this thread once but i know my name was added from last time. Anywho, i'm still taking my vitamins but this morning i will be starting a new, different bottle. I'll post a pic when i get home....sometime today.


----------



## Angelicus (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi Everyone. I really wanted to get back on vitamins. I want to make sure my Vitamin D levels don't go down now that I am here on the east coast. Of course I want healthy hair, skin, and nails. I just want to make sure I am not vitamin deficient since I am not the healthiest eater.

I am on a 30 day vitamin challenge. I started taking Alive Women's Ultra again, in hopes that I can be consistent. If I am consistent, I'll buy that or another supplement in bulk. I'll be sure to read everyone's posts on here. Thanks.


----------



## sugaplum (Oct 10, 2014)

Taking GNC Women's Ultra Mega Multi-vitamin - 1x per ay
GNC Ultra Nouriishhair - 2x per day
MSM 1,000mg - 1x per day


----------



## Froreal3 (Oct 12, 2014)

Ok, switched my multi vitamin to one w/iron. I'm pretty sure I'm low on this since I'm vegetarian.

Taking 
Vitamin Shoppe Women's multis
Swanson Vitamin C & B caps
Sunwarrior Warrior Blend protein


----------



## PureSilver (Oct 12, 2014)

Faithfully popping my supplements and it been great going so far.


----------



## ilong (Oct 12, 2014)

I started back on my vitamin regimen ~ 2 weeks ago. I am very happy with my regimen.  Considering adding Viviscal back to regimen in 2015.
Current:
Bamboo Extract
B-complex
Biotin 10,000mcg
Chlorella (Superfood)
HSN
Spirulina (Superfood)
Vitamin D
YouTheory Collagen


----------



## Arian (Dec 13, 2014)

I am downsizing my supplements. Right now, I have lots of immune boosters. 

I am working my way to just 3 supplements indefinitely:

Country Life Core -1 Multi
Pycnogenol 100mg ( Healthy Origins)
Alpha Lipoic Acid 600mg (Doctor's Best)

That will be it...but I won't buy the last one until I finish my immune boosters. Working on finishing the R-Lipoic Acid that I have...

ETA: Not doing the Astaxanthin. It seems to cause acne for some, and since I am just getting my acne under control, I decided not to chance it. So I am going to do 600mg of ALA instead.


----------

